# Savage Tidings over Faerun: A DnDOG Adventure Journal



## orcmonk220 (Jan 18, 2007)

_The first Savage Tide has already touched the mortal world, yet none who live today recall this time or red ruin. Unleashed from the cruel heart of a fall seed known as a shadow pearl, this savage tide swept over an ancient city perched atop the crown of a remote island. The tide transformed beggar and noble, merchant and thief, resident and visitor into feral, ravenous fiends. The fruits if centuries of labour came crumbling down in a matter of days, and when the survivors tried to stem the tide by destroying the pearl, the resulting blast of power sunk their city into a boiling lake of death. Through it all, the Abyssal architect of the savage tide watched, taking pride in the ruin. When the tide's final ripples had faded, what was left became known as the Isle of Dread. 
Now, after a thousand years, the true masters of the Isle of Dread look upon new targets, new cities beyond the horizon, compelled by the hatred will of their demonic lord Demogorgon to prepare for the coming glory. This time, the doom will not be limited to one hapless city. This time, all of civilisation waits unknowing on the shore, blissfully ignorant of what the incoming tide brings in._

This is the tale of 5 ordinary humanoids upon the world of Faerun, and their adventures for the bustle of the Chult Peninsula port capital of Tashluta to the depths of the Abyssal layer of Gaping Maw, home to the Demon Prince. During this time, they encounter pirates, dinosaurs and deformations created by the Savage Tide. Throughout all this, they will make a name for themselves as adventurers of history - For good, or for ill...

This is their story.

_With thanks to:_ My players. AbeTheGnome, burnout02, EstArsVitae, Fitz, Mason, the folks at DnDOG, and at EnWorld. 
_The Second Party:_ I will make a campaign thread for you all once you reach a further point in the adventure.


----------



## orcmonk220 (Jan 18, 2007)

*Chapter One: There is No Honour.* 
*Updated:* 18/01/2007

The Heroes:
 - Christopher Van Edefelt, Human Fighter 1
 - Bo'Ndaga Yutu, Wild Dwarf Wilderness Rogue 1
 - Vhalen, Wild Elf Cloistered Cleric of Sheverash 1
 - Nova Furas, Human Sorceress 1
 - Kilmer Geraldi, Human Swashbuckler 1

The Story:
 The Adventurers arrived in Tashluta each with different purposes, all there for their own reasons. However, one thing united them - They had caught the attention of one Lavinia Vanderboren, eldest daughter of the local minor nobles, the Vanderborens. Her mother and father had recently died, and her and her brother Vanthus were their only two children. Lavinia was in need of the five adventurer's help, and sent a dark skinned dwarven druid to deliver each of them an important message, and then to get their responce. This was accomplished easily enough, with each of the five recieving the same note:

_Greetings, and I trust this message finds you in good health!
My name is Lavinia Vanderboren, and I humble request your attendance at dinner at my estate on Festival Street and Blue Skint Lane tomorrow evening. I think that I can present you with an opportunity uniquely suited to your skills. Please inform the carrier of this letter of your responce to this invitation, and I hope to be speaking to you soon!
Lavinia Vanderboren _

Some questioning, some answering without a second's thought, they all agreed to this dinner. The dwarf left, content in he knowledge that Lavinia's guests would attend. 
The next evening, the group set out individually for the Vanderboren estate in the Merchant district, and their first encounter together. Answering the door was a halfling woman by the name of Kora, Lavinia's maid. She was wizened-faced, and who Lavinia knew to be notoriously forgetful. 
Bo'Ndaga arrived first, swiftly followed by Vhalen, the elven cleric. After them arrives Nova Furas, the young female no older than 14. Kilmer was the forth to arrive, and finally Christopher. The young woman requested water, which the halfling fetched, along with an extra glass, and conversation soon began between the five adventurers. It was after a while that Kora recounted the guests and noticed she had forgotten that there were only five guests arriving, as opposed to the six she had believed (thus the spare glass), and, with a series of stammered apologies, she rushed off to inform Lavinia.
Almost as soon as the halfling woman has left on her duty, a group of four other people entered the atrium where the heroes were waiting. These included a half-elf at the lead, carrying six or so differently-shaped knives, the dark-skinned dwarf who had delivered Lavinia's message with his wolf companion, a human woman, attractive yet hauty-looking in dark purple robes and brandishing a curved spear, and, at the back of the group, a man in a polished breastplate with a bastard sword sheathed diagonally across his back. They seemed to pay no attention to the newly formed group of adventurers, save the wolf companion. However, the half-elf at the lead did stop to look the party up and down before announcing *"Hmm. You must be the help Lavinia's bringing in to do the chores. Best of luck to ya!"* and then leading his group out of the front door without another word or even a glance back.


----------

